# So AMD 6k F@h weak sause?



## DaMulta (Oct 22, 2010)

Post links if you got them, but I'm not expecting anything fantastic.....


Prove me wrong I say....


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 22, 2010)

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=16336


----------



## erocker (Oct 22, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=16336



That's for x6 processors. 

I'm not expecting much, most likely the same as the 5 series/4 series/3 series.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 22, 2010)

Think he meant 6xxx GPUs


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 22, 2010)

i would think that the performance increase will be negligible, the 6k series seems to be a refinement then and actual jump in horsepower.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 22, 2010)

Price Per Watt is what I would like to know...

Is it better to buy the 450,460,470

OR

Is it better to roll with AMD...I'm thinking Nope...


Yes the new AMD GPU cards....See AMD killing ATi.....it's started already....


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 22, 2010)

Ups, sorry my mind is on -bigadv only


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 22, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Price Per Watt is what I would like to know...
> 
> Is it better to buy the 450,460,470
> 
> ...



price per watt HELLS YEA, that closet you've been hiding in must have been real dark
tho this chart is for game benches


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 22, 2010)

get a 460 they do around 13-14k ppd no ati card can come even close to it


----------



## wolf (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't see any 6000 series card beating a GTX460/470/480 anytime soon, however I don't think AMD really care much either.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

I'd expect ~3-3.5k PPD.  Maybe 4k.  Not so great considering that a GTS250 is 6k and a GTS450 is 8-14k


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 23, 2010)

.The people who make the application will need to add double floating point instructions for ATI cards then shit will be screaming, until then ATI cards will be much slower than nvidia ones for folding.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

From what I hear, ATI performance should improve significantly within the next couple months with the release of the v7 client


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> From what I hear, ATI performance should improve significantly within the next couple months with the release of the v7 client



I've saw that posted millions of times and not much has changed if i'm honest.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

From what I've seen over at OCN and FF, the V7 client actually does seem to be nearing completion


----------

